
Ask HN: How to find a job in a country where you don't speak the language? - jonballant
I recently moved to Germany to achieve my Masters and am looking for part time work.  My studies are in English so I only have a minimal grasp of German.<p>I have experience working as a Project Analyst in Operations and Technology as well as Social Media and Online Marketing Experience for a Telecommunications firm.<p>Upon completing my Masters I would like to stay in Europe.  Anyone have suggestions for job hunting when English is your first and only language?
======
nonashams
Germany has strange laws about the conditions of employment and education.One
of these rules is that you should definitely learn German language to be able
to find a job and study there.but anyway good luck!

